

Ask HN: Review my project for Inflight Wifi Tracking - fname

http://www.haswifi.com<p>Launching a project I've thought about for a while and finally just built.  Basically, it's an attempt to track which flights have inflight internet access and uses the same "yes/no" as BugmeNot to better distinguish between Wi-Fi enabled flights.  Right now, only carriers using goGo services are targeted and out of those, I'm missing are Alaska, Frontier and Air Canada.  However, I hope to have them added over the next couple weeks.<p>Anyways... feedback, comments, criticism, guidance, suggestions and questions are all encouraged.
======
ryanwaggoner
Great domain name, first of all.

Second, why only goGo? Are there other services?

Finally, I put in a random flight number and got a mysql error message. You
probably want to turn off error reporting. You might also consider allowing
people to select their origin and destination cities, rather than putting in
their flight number.

~~~
fname
Thanks for the feedback.

There are other services, but honestly, GoGo was the easiest to get out there.
They're also the most forthcoming with what carriers they're working with and
adding equipment to. I would love to add more carriers and International
stuff, I just need more information on what international carriers have signed
up with which providers.

I fixed the MySQL issue :)

------
swombat
clickable: <http://www.haswifi.com>

Would be nice if it supported other countries too.

Mind you, I have yet to see an international flight around here (Europe) which
actually has Wifi.

~~~
fname
Good idea. I'll see about getting that information added. There are some
International carriers that offer it, among them are Qantas, Ryanair, Air
France, Singapore Airlines and Emirates.

